# Any other Writers/Authors out there?



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Any other Writers or Authors out there? Published or not published. If there is any interest we can talk about and encourage one another. No, not critique each others work. That's not the focus.

I am an Author whose short fiction has been published a number of times (either 7 or 8, sorry too lazy to look it up) since 2013, and no not self published. I was a long time writer before taking the time to actually send my work out and to my surprise a story gets picked up now and then. Two of my stories, the ones I didn't think were particularly strong, got published twice. I have been online and in print, although mostly in obscure places. Made almost no money at it, but that isn't my focus anyway.

I have one finished stage play that has been looked at several times but passed on. I am finishing another stage play right now. And I have one completed novel that a few publishers looked at for months and months but ultimately passed on. My goal for 2018 is to dedicate myself to getting the novel off the ground with a publisher. I also want to finish my current stage play and actively work to get it produced or at least looked at by a local theater group (I also act a bit in community theater).


What about you? If there is any interest out there then fine. If not then we can all discuss music some more.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I am a research scientist. As such, my job requires me to write and have published research articles. Although I hope my articles are factual, I have critics who claim I write fiction. Either way, my articles do not make for riveting reading.

:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Music only no words sorry


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

its best that way otherwise it just gets weird


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Google Docs is something a writer should consider. It saves your documents as you write. You can download it any time in a number of formats including Word. It reads Word files and lets you edit them.


----------

